# How much should you spend on scales?



## Home Coffee Tips (May 5, 2020)

Hello,

I currently use kitchen scales for weighing out my coffee beans/shots and I'm in need of an upgrade. I've seen lots of products online and they seem to range dramatically in price. On Amazon there seem to be some cheap ones (around £20) that weigh in increments of 0.1g and have a built in timer but there are also ones available for £100+.

What do you use to weight your beans and coffee shots? Is it worth paying out £100 for some scales?


----------



## N0rmanski (Oct 15, 2020)

As long as the scale has increments of 0.1g then I think it's fine.

If you want a timer included and don't want to spend a fortune, I can recommend the following from TimeMore (slightly cheaper from Amazon but you will have to wait for shipping from China).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08BFZXCQQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/products/timemore-black-mirror-basic-scales


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Cheap (<£30) 500g/0.01g scales for dosing & weighing espresso shots.

Cheap kitchen scales (1-2kg/1g or 0.5g) for brewing/weighing brew water.

Never understood the desire to have a timer on the scales, did have that on a set of Hario scales, but they quickly stopped working & never felt the need to replace that function.

£100 on a single set of 0.1g scales is not something I could justify.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

For espresso I prefer 1kg/0.1g for the simple reason that I don't think I could tell the difference between, say, 18.1g Vs 18.07g. 1kg because my portafilter tares at 534g so 500g scales don't quite cut it. I buy the cheap ones that cost about £8-12 and fit on a drip tray. I've soaked a few, they usually recover if you take the batteries out and put it in the airing cupboard. At the price, if they die, so be it. I would be happy to pay £40ish for some that were genuinely waterproof, and I'm not bothered about a timer, or Bluetooth, or apps. Just some simple espresso scales that could survive on the drip tray would do. The closest seems to be Black Mirrors but even they're not waterproof, just designed cleverly such that water ingress is less likely to happen.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Between £10 and £200.

The £10 scales did almost the same thing as the £200 but I love the £200 one.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Home Coffee Tips said:


> Hello,
> 
> I currently use kitchen scales for weighing out my coffee beans/shots and I'm in need of an upgrade. I've seen lots of products online and they seem to range dramatically in price. On Amazon there seem to be some cheap ones (around £20) that weigh in increments of 0.1g and have a built in timer but there are also ones available for £100+.
> 
> What do you use to weight your beans and coffee shots? Is it worth paying out £100 for some scales?


 For espresso there's no difference in accuracy between £10 scales and £200 scales. If you want a better design, build quality and an app to tweak/learn about the process, go expensive, if it's purely to weigh go <£20 jewel scales.

For the record I have these, they're perfect:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01JKX4QAC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

CocoLoco said:


> For espresso there's no difference in accuracy between £10 scales and £200 scales. If you want a better design, build quality and an app to tweak/learn about the process, go expensive, if it's purely to weigh go <£20 jewel scales.
> 
> For the record I have these, they're perfect:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01JKX4QAC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 What's the response time on those like? Are they laggy?


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

For me the best thing about an premium set of Acaia Lunars is the auto tare/timer start when you place a cup on them and the auto timer stop at the end of the shot.

Agree they're a lot of money for a set of scales though but they should be a buy only once bit of kit.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> What's the response time on those like? Are they laggy?


 I have ones that look exactly the same, and they are fine - you turn the lever just a gram or two before you reach your target. Paid £6.85 from AliExpress (or can pay a little more and not wait for delivery from china): https://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/0.html?spm=a2g0s.9042647.6.2.a1934c4d4bsFXX&orderId=3004352998422575&productId=33056799936

But I wanted a set with integrated timer, so got the Joe Frex (£24.79), which are nice because they are also smaller: https://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/0.html?spm=a2g0s.9042647.6.2.a1934c4d4bsFXX&orderId=3004352998422575&productId=33056799936

The Joe Frex look exactly the same as the Yagua scales (currently out of stock from BlackCat: https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/eqipment/products/copy-of-hario-temperature-conrol-buono-electric-kettle-1 and moon roast: https://www.moonroast.co.uk/products/yagua-barista-scales). I may be wrong, but I assume they are the same, probably made by the same factory in China and just get a different name as often happens with this sort of thing.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Doram said:


> I have ones that look exactly the same, and they are fine - you turn the lever just a gram or two before you reach your target. Paid £6.85 from AliExpress (or can pay a little more and not wait for delivery from china): https://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/0.html?spm=a2g0s.9042647.6.2.a1934c4d4bsFXX&orderId=3004352998422575&productId=33056799936
> 
> But I wanted a set with integrated timer, so got the Joe Frex (£24.79), which are nice because they are also smaller: https://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/0.html?spm=a2g0s.9042647.6.2.a1934c4d4bsFXX&orderId=3004352998422575&productId=33056799936
> 
> The Joe Frex look exactly the same as the Yagua scales (currently out of stock from BlackCat: https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/eqipment/products/copy-of-hario-temperature-conrol-buono-electric-kettle-1 and moon roast: https://www.moonroast.co.uk/products/yagua-barista-scales). I may be wrong, but I assume they are the same, probably made by the same factory in China and just get a different name as often happens with this sort of thing.


 Mine was like £4.99 from eBay. I had it since forever, like, at least 7 or 8 years. I stop the shot when it reads 34g for a 36g. 😂😬

I quite fancy upgrading my set of scales, but, currently it seems, that it's Acaia Lunar or might as well keep what I've got. I do like @DavecUK scales though, but apparently you can't get those anymore.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> What's the response time on those like? Are they laggy?


 No, they're instantaneous. I've seen people say they have lag on their cheap scales so I guess some of them aren't instant. They also go to 0.01 which I like.

These were the Amazon choice or whatever the most popular cheap ones were. I'd buy the same brand (BriFit) again if something happened to these.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Mine was like £4.99 from eBay. I had it since forever, like, at least 7 or 8 years. I stop the shot when it reads 34g for a 36g. 😂😬


 haha, you beat me. I feel such a spender now.



MediumRoastSteam said:


> I quite fancy upgrading my set of scales, but, currently it seems, that it's Acaia Lunar or might as well keep what I've got. I do like @DavecUK scales though, but apparently you can't get those anymore.


 Can't bring myself to spend that much on not having to push the Tare/Time button, however spoilt I may be. If you decide you can push a button, the Joe Frex I have are very reasonable IMO.

Dave's scales do look nice. I remember wondering what they were. Not being available must explain why I didn't find them, lol. Do they have a name?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

They were made by Smartweigh


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

My pearLs have lasted me what nearly 6 years .? They were about 80 quid at that point so not bad over the time period


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> They were made by Smartweigh


Is there a pic of them in this thread??? I can't see them!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> They were made by Smartweigh


 Not that it is relevant as they are not available, but it seems they don't have a timer: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Smart-Weigh-Precision-Digital-Personal/dp/B018GQS4YI (trying to not cry over spilled milk 😭 🥛).


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Wha burst the ba said:


> Is there a pic of them in this thread??? I can't see them!!!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Wha burst the ba said:


> Is there a pic of them in this thread??? I can't see them!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Scales, bottom right


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

Doram said:


> <img alt="Capture.thumb.JPG.832c32c124a766f9a04d77404281a090.JPG" data-fileid="47658" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_11/Capture.thumb.JPG.832c32c124a766f9a04d77404281a090.JPG" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Cheers. I just found myself reading from the start 3 times!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Scales, bottom right


 Where's Wally? 🙂


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

hotmetal said:


> ....The closest seems to be Timemore Black Mirrors but even *they're not waterproof*, just designed cleverly such that water ingress is less likely to happen.


 *Ahhhhh but they CAN be*....i posted an inside picture of these (stripped to see if dearer version) but for some strange reason the mod's seemed to have lifted it....anyhow as i pointed out at the time all that is required is a light coating of Silicone Sealant (fish-tank stuff) for glass...a very thin smear over the "reset" switch so that it is still "pushable" and et-voila they *WILL be fully waterproof*. I've done this "waterproofing" to stuff/gadgets over the years and if done carefully (don't plaster the stuff) then you'd be surprised at what you can make "waterproof"

As stated on another post (click me) ...the Timemore Black Mirror scales are a *IMO* the BEST-BANG-BUCK you can get....£39 (14 days from China)


----------



## pouroveruk (Nov 7, 2020)

I couldn't personally justify spending more than £30.

I bought these for £17 and they are accurate to 0.1g and time my brew...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0759J83GT?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title

I keep it simple


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Scales, bottom right
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/Sc10vGgChK--j3s0i7axqMBD4vLINDHYvQ_joUo3v0oxsFlxPL_DvLo4yTgM4cbiI_2pC7hQon1foavmS_gb-xH795asrtY8sZJX9zkI-uq8zeQvLyy6J2bfrHYIxPEbhS7jOrbl4w=w2400


 Check that machine! I think I had s coffee from it when I was at a Bella Barista... is it the same?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Check that machine! I think I had s coffee from it when I was at a Bella Barista... is it the same?


 Yes it will be...


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

I'd be interested to hear from owners of the Timemore Black Mirror if they can operate while overhanging a drip tray. My Zaffiro has a fairly large drip tray but the E61 group protrudes too low for the inch or so height of a Black Mirror to go under it. I'd imagine up to an inch of the scales would end up protruding over the edge. It works with my existing two-Bob-slider scales but they're on their last legs.

I'm looking at getting a set for my Christmas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm in the cheap scales camp. As long as they're accurate they're suitable. I don't care whether I have timers or direct links to my phone.

My budget is £10-20


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

CocoLoco said:


> For espresso there's no difference in accuracy between £10 scales and £200 scales. If you want a better design, build quality and an app to tweak/learn about the process, go expensive, if it's purely to weigh go <£20 jewel scales.
> 
> For the record I have these, they're perfect:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01JKX4QAC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 Thanks for this. Running happily at the cheaper option for most things, I looked at these and then looked again just in case on eBay ... £5.25

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/0-01g-500g-Electronic-Pocket-Digital-LCD-Weighing-Scales-Food-Jewelry-Kitchen-/401545215734?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292

I've used them for a few days and I'm delighted. Very fast, accurate and to •two digits, the backlight goes out after a short while but instantly relights as soon as there's any weight change, and for a timer I can count the ticks from our kitchen clock ☕


----------



## Cafe675 (Jun 22, 2015)

I would buy this one right now, I have a similar one and it works very well https://es.aliexpress.com/item/4000293225968.html


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

I recently bought these. Cheap, small and extremely useful. The 0.01g accuracy is excellent for baking if you need precision. I paid about £15 I think, and it fits under the cafelat robot.

http://www.salterhousewares.co.uk/salter-precision-digital-scale.html?gclid=CjwKCAiAiML-BRAAEiwAuWVggkBNQWghrcUXx2NZX5Ee0atOnGu2uTbfodYlh_GqHqZwDL1PaZhWzBoCtAEQAvD_BwE

I have the hario brew scales because I got them from a charity shop.  they're great, well made, has a timer which is... Nice, but not really necessary.

I shudder when I see how much people will spend on scales, I can only assume they're doing something I'm not - but I can easily weigh 17g coffee, get 8 bars going until 40g has come out and be accurate to half a gram, which is plenty I think?

I also have the scales above that are about a fiver, and they're also excellent! They just don't fit under the robot.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Morningfuel said:


> ...I shudder when I see *how much people will spend on scales*, I can only assume they're doing something I'm not...


 Nope, they're doing the same things with it as you/me.....IMO it's vanity/one-upmanship, a *badge to be seen with*.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Ive just got these £20 bodum brewing scales. Very good
View attachment 49289


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Cuprajake said:


> Ive just got these £20 bodum brewing scales. Very good <img alt="IMG_20201207_181746_170.thumb.jpg.5073922f1ffa95f6ce11570bc387541a.jpg" data-fileid="49289" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_12/IMG_20201207_181746_170.thumb.jpg.5073922f1ffa95f6ce11570bc387541a.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


They look good. Where did you buy from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Appolgies they were £28

https://clumsygoat.co.uk/products/bodum-bistro-digital-coffee-scale

This is a ls a local company to me


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Cuprajake said:


> Ive just got these £20 bodum brewing scales. Very good <img alt="IMG_20201207_181746_170.thumb.jpg.5073922f1ffa95f6ce11570bc387541a.jpg" data-fileid="49289" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_12/IMG_20201207_181746_170.thumb.jpg.5073922f1ffa95f6ce11570bc387541a.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Where were they from? Would look good next to the red cremina...

*just seen your link now, thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

